# Game 12: Celtics (4-7) vs. Bobcats (4-8)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

11/25* ; 7:30 PM EST ; *FSNE

The Boston Celtics play the Charlotte Bobcats at the TD Banknorth Garden in Boston tonight.

The Charlotte Bobcats have played to expectations so far this season, compiling a record of four wins and eight losses including two wins in their last five games despite relatively poor play from their cornerstone player, Emeka Okafor. They last played the New York Knicks winning by thirteen points by a score of 108-95 *(*boxscore*)*. The Hakws were led by Salim Stoudamire's 24 points off 9-17 shooting (5-8 from the perimeter) to go along with nine rebounds (four offensive), four assists, two steals, and three blocks. Kareem Rush also played a large role, scoring 22 points off 7-19 shooting (3-7 from the perimeter). Emeka Okafor chipped in with nineteen points off 7-13 shooting and eleven rebounds (*seven offensive*) with two steals.

Boston last played the Atlanta Hawks in a saddening game, handing the Hawks their first win of the season by losing by three, 120-117 *(*boxscore*)* due to a poor defensive effort. The Boston Celtics were led by Paul Pierce's 33 points off 11-22 shooting to go along with his six rebounds and six assits (with two steals); and Ricky Davis' 25 points off 7-15 shooting with three boards and seven assists with three steals. Raef LaFrentz (18 points off 6-9 [3-5 from the perimeter] shooting with four rebounds, two assists, and a steal) helped. The Celtics did not play good defense *at all* and let Al Harrington and Salim Stoudamire hit most of their shots to bury the Celtics.

 Boston last played the Charlotte Bobcats in a disappointing overtime game, losing by two, 105-107 *(*boxscore*)*.The Boston Celtics were led by Paul Pierce's 32 points off 11-20 shooting (9-10 from th line) to go along with his five rebounds and three assists and Ricky Davis' 21 points off 10-26 shooting with ten boards, five assits, and three steals. The rest of the team played bad and our only two viable scoring options, Davis and Pierce, attempted to isolate in the fourth quarter and overtime causing Boston to squander a ten point lead to a 'bad' team like Charlotte. 

Tonight, we will be playing decent team with some nice young players who provide the Bobcats with a nice foundation to build on. Emeka Okafor is a tremendous rebounder and interior defensive prescense who will challenge a lot of attempted layups from Pierce and Ricky Davis. Raymond Felton, their current backup point guard, is a great floor general and is very fast. Gerald Wallace is a super perimeter defender and will give Pierce a hard time. Wallace can also score and rebound well. Kareem Rush can score along with their center, Primoz Brezec, who does nothing but score. Brevin Knight is one of the best passers in the game. I think Blount will have to play well against a weak defensive center like Brezec.

The probable starters for each team:



 

 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







Roster | *[url=""]Game Site*[/url] | Team Stats | *[url=""]Schedule*[/url] | Season Splits | *[url=""]Game Notes*[/url]
 <center>​ 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes
​ 
 Game Preview | *[url=""]Live Stats*[/url] | Play by Play | *[url=""]Box Score*[/url] | Game Recap​ </center>​  
*Please visit the* *Charlotte* Bobcats *Forum*. *.* . *!*


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Celtics have had their fair share of troubles during the season, Tony Allen's situation Paul Pierce rumors, and almost nothing in return for Toine wone. The Charlotte Bobcats have Sean May Raymond Felton Emeka Okafor Kareem Rush Matt Caroll and almost no expectations making them an unknown to most coaching staff. 

Predicted score: Bobcats 109 Celtics 82 Just too much offense, combined with a dysfunctional boston offense.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Perk is starting!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Boston's offense is not the problem.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I guess Doc finally realizes the need for a interior defender in our starting lineup. Perkins will be guarding a decent scorer in Primoz Brezec, but I think LaFrentz should match up with Brezec on offense as LaFrentz can bring him out to the perimeter and open up the lane.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Orien Greene should be told not to shoot when he is playing with three other high percentage shooters in LaFrentz, Pierce, and Ricky Davis.

Emeka Okafor is going to abuse the Celtics tonight with his offensive rebounding as the Celtics couldn't contain a worse offensive rebounder in Pachulia.

Pierce is automatic with his mid-range jump shot technique (his step fake and shot after holding the ball for a couple of seconds).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Raef LaFrentz is getting hot again. Maybe another big night for him? He hits a three.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Boston is shooting well and have a 12-6 lead over the Bobcats at the first timeout.

The new uniforms look to odd for me after seeing the familiar green and white for so many years.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Charlotte starting slow biding it's time, the thing you'd expect from a franchise in it's 2nd yr of existence if Doc takes the bait I expect alot more firing gossip tonight.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al Jefferson just blocked an Emeka Okafor dunk attempt. It was rather nice.

Orien Greene should learn never to shoot again in a game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Charlotte starting slow biding it's time, the thing you'd expect from a franchise in it's 2nd yr of existence if Doc takes the bait I expect alot more firing gossip tonight.


The Bobcats are being out-scored on purpose? They want to be losing by a large margin early in the game?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I have no idea why Bernie Bickerstaff wants to have Gerald Wallace guard Ricky Davis and Kareem Rush guard Paul Pierce. I believe it should be the other way around. Even though Wallace is a great defender, Ricky Davis is doing extremely well and seems to be too fast for Wallace. Ricky has nine points (3-4 shooting) and is passing well (three assists).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow.

Al Jefferson has three fouls and Kendrick Perkins has two fouls with seconds left in the first quarter. Expect a lot of Brian Scalabrine tonight. 

:dead:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics lead the Charlotte Bobcats at the end of the first quarter, 28-25. Statistics of the game through the first quarter:



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#fe3310">*CHARLOTTE BOBCATS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brevin Knight, PG</td><td>9</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kareem Rush, SG</td><td>7</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Wallace, GF</td><td>9</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Emeka Okafor, FC</td><td>9</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Primoz Brezec, C</td><td>10</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keith Bogans, SG</td><td>3</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raymond Felton, G</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Melvin Ely, FC</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sean May, PF</td><td>1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*9-19*</td><td>*0-4*</td><td>*7-12*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*25*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*47.4%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*58.3%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 4 (6)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>8</td><td>3-5</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>6</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>5</td><td>2-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>11</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>7</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> ...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It looks like this game will be yet another offensive struggle. Ricky Davis has played very well (4-6 shooting; eleven points). 

Mark Blount has yet to play.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics are passing rather well and Kendrick Perkins is creating a lot of space through his great understanding of how to set a perfect pick. The Celtics are making the extra pass and creating points.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Just got home. Two things. I see Perkins got the start, that's good. Why hasn't Blount even been in the game yet though?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I missed the game introduction so I have no idea why Mark Blount isn't playing. He may be injured (which would be the obvious explanation).

Warming up to Kendrick Perkins now, are we?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It seems like Ricky Davis is hitting everything tonight. That was a killer shot with the shot clock winidng down with Ricky making it about one foot ahead of the three-point line.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Raef LaFrentz (6'11") and Brevin Knight (5'11") in a tip-off.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Why do they insist on interviewing Dana Barros? He was a decent player but I really don't give a nut about his opinions...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Mark Blount isn't injured. Doc has benched him, apparently, for personal reasons.

The Celtics' bench has been pretty bad offensively and they are relying on three players - Ricky Davis, Raef LaFrentz, and Paul Pierce to score. They have been decent on defense yet are rotating way too slow and are trying to double team the ball with a poor help defensive team.


----------



## lolac101 (Jun 23, 2005)

http://www.boston.com/sports/basket..._the_end_medical_staff_was_hip_to_wests_pain/

This could be why Blount is being bench tonight.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Doc Rivers made the right decision, in my opinion:



> *Quite touching**
> 
> Mark Blount *remains unhappy about the number of touches he gets during the course of a game. When asked what he could do with more, Blount said, ''I don't know. Let's see."





> Since he came in shooting 54 percent from the floor, Blount believed he should be more of a focal point in the offense. ''Maybe somebody will figure it out, whoever is running the show," said Blount. ''I do what I do whenever I get the ball."
> 
> Rivers, meanwhile, didn't want to be dragged into an exchange of words with Blount.
> 
> ...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> Doc Rivers made the right decision, in my opinion:


LMAO @ Doc. That's Golden. 

''The next time someone asks for some touches, tell them to get the freakin' ball and rebound."

:rofl:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics *are down by one* to the _Charlotte Bobcats_, 47-48.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#fe3310">*CHARLOTTE BOBCATS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brevin Knight, PG</td><td>17</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kareem Rush, SG</td><td>17</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-3</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Wallace, GF</td><td>18</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-2</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Primoz Brezec, C</td><td>14</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Emeka Okafor, FC</td><td>20</td><td>4-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keith Bogans, SG</td><td>6</td><td>2-3</td><td>1-2</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raymond Felton, G</td><td>7</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Melvin Ely, FC</td><td>10</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sean May, PF</td><td>8</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*18-37*</td><td>*1-8*</td><td>*11-17*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*20*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*48*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*48.6%*</td><td>*12.5%*</td><td>*64.7%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 10 (12)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>21</td><td>5-10</td><td>1-2</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>18</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>18</td><td>5-7</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>19</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>13</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>7</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*18-37*</td><td>*3-6*</td><td>*8-14*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*18*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*47*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*48.6%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*57.1%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 7 (5)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Kendrick Perkins' defense with Mark Blount's offense plus the hands of Al Jefferson would make a great big man for the Celtics:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al Jefferson with great loose ball hustle.

Dickau with a tremendous pass on the fast-break to a running Raef LaFrentz for the layup.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ricky Davis is simply amazing tonight. He is seeing the court very well and making great passes.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

These refs are terrible.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Bobcats are on fire. They are on a 10-0 run after Kareem Rush hit a three and have now tied the game at 75 with about seven minutes and thirty seconds left in the game. The Celtics' bench really needs to step it up. Ricky Davis is carrying this team.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Not a good time to be falling apart.

Pierce with a huge drive.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

LaFrentz with a great tip on a free throw miss by Pierce, but Ricky Davis isn't able to finish (he is blocked by Okafor). LaFrentz misses the jump shot. Loose ball foul on the Celtics.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

How was that not a foul? Down one. 29 seconds.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh my. A jump ball?

Ricky Davis recovers with four seconds left in the game. Timeout.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce = The Truth

Why was Scalabrine in the game?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Paul Pierce. Great play. That's how you do it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics are involved in way too many close games and they should easily win games against lesser teams. This season has been odd.


----------



## andy787 (Jun 9, 2003)

Lucky for the coach. this game might have saved his hide for a couple of games more. let's hope he wakes up from his sleepwalk and manages the team better.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Premier said:


> Pierce = The Truth
> 
> Why was Scalabrine in the game?


to randomly put a body on whoever was guarding him and allow Pierce the open lane...well that's not really why, but that's what he did lol best thing hez done all yr


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Premier said:


> The Celtics are involved in way too many close games and they should easily win games against lesser teams. This season has been odd.


its kinda fun, i liek


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

WOW What A game. It was a great night, and I really enjoyed being there tonight. It was my 3rd good game going to this year. I got Charlotte's entire Starting 5's autographs along with May and Felton.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gerald Green, you have to start your own eBay store with all the collectibles you get.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics win over the Charlotte Bobcats, 90-89.



> <table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td style="background: rgb(254, 51, 16) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; text-align: center;" colspan="14">*CHARLOTTE BOBCATS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Wallace, GF</td><td>38</td><td>8-13</td><td>0-2</td><td>1-2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Emeka Okafor, FC</td><td>39</td><td>6-14</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-3</td><td>2</td><td>9</td><td>11</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Primoz Brezec, C</td><td>20</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kareem Rush, SG</td><td>38</td><td>5-16</td><td>2-7</td><td>2-4</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brevin Knight, PG</td><td>34</td><td>7-14</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>8</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keith Bogans, SG</td><td>23</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-3</td><td>3-4</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Melvin Ely, FC</td><td>16</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raymond Felton, G</td><td>17</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sean May, PF</td><td>15</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>*
> *</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td> <td>*3PM-A*</td> <td>*FTM-A*</td> <td>*OREB*</td> <td>*DREB*</td> <td>*REB*</td> <td>*AST*</td> <td>*STL*</td> <td>*BLK*</td> <td>*TO*</td> <td>*PF*</td> <td>*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>36-82</td><td>4-16</td><td>13-22</td><td>13</td><td>29</td><td>42</td><td>21</td><td>6</td><td>7</td><td>19</td><td>24</td><td>89</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*43.9%*</td><td>*25.0%*</td><td>*59.1%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 19 (22)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"> <td style="background: rgb(0, 101, 50) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; text-align: center;" colspan="14">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>34</td><td>11-21</td><td>0-2</td><td>5-6</td><td>1</td><td>7</td><td>8</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>27</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>37</td><td>8-13</td><td>3-5</td><td>3-5</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>10</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>22</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>25</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-3</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>26</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>44</td><td>10-23</td><td>1-5</td><td>4-6</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>25</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>12</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>21</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>27</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>10</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>*
> ...


----------



## lolac101 (Jun 23, 2005)

Not a bad game by Perk. Beside picking up the two quick fouls he did pretty well. He was probably just really nervous at the begining. If Perk starts again in the next game, I bet we actually get to outrebound the opposing team. I'm for Blount coming off the bench.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Gerald Green said:


> WOW What A game. It was a great night, and I really enjoyed being there tonight. It was my 3rd good game going to this year. I got Charlotte's entire Starting 5's autographs along with May and Felton.


how do you get these!?!?...where do you go the parking lots????


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Premier said:


> Gerald Green, you have to start your own eBay store with all the collectibles you get.


If he's like me he wouldn't part with them for anything! I've got a ton of basketball cards and several autographs from the mid 80's up to the start of the M.L. Carr era. I've got rookie cards of the starters (and several bench players) from the last championship team and I managed to get all but Bird's autographed. I've got pictures of me with Robert Parish (you don't realize just how tall he is until you stand next to him!!!). I also have an autographed rookie card of Chris Ford as well as autographed rookie cards of Dee Brown, Rick Fox, Reggie Lewis, Ed Pinckney, Xavier McDaniel, and many of the players from the early 90's. I've got the autographs of some players from other teams from around that same era (Dominique Wilkins, Kevin Johnson, Jeff Hornachek) and some former players that were in broadcasting (Bob Cousy, Tom Heinsohn, Rick Barry). 

Some of the cards are worth some money and I'm sure a lot of people would kill to have some of the autographs I have, but I'd have to be pretty desperate to sell any of them. I've only let two out of my collection and those were unique circumstances. I have several Kevin McHale rookie cards that aren't autographed and I knew a guy that wanted one badly so I sold him one of my extras. The only time I've ever let go of one that was autographed was a Reggie Lewis rookie card that he had autographed for me. I had three that he had signed and my nephew was a HUGE Reggie Lewis fan and was crushed when he died so I gave him one of the one's Reggie signed for me. 

Anyway, hang on to those autographs GG...even though you could probably sell them and make some money years from now you'll be glad you kept them.


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

this was a great game to watch, pretty exciting, i'm just thankful that we didn't blow another game, especially to the bobcats. hope that we can get delonte back soon, because dickau isn't impressing me all that great, but back to the game, it had a crazy ending with the jump ball and all that was just a big mess, at least lafrentz got the tip and pierce was able to take it to the whole on a nice play. looking forward to going 4-0 o n this homestand which we need to do since we can't seem to win a single game on the road.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> how do you get these!?!?...where do you go the parking lots????


Before the game just walk down to where the players are during shoot-around. They sign when the go back to the locker room


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Beautiful. I go to New York, miss like the 5th game since Perkin's time here and he freaking starts. Freaking amazing.

How did he look? From the box score it seems like he did fine, and it looks like he didn't pick up any more fouls after he got benched.


Also, Blount shouldn't worry about the touches he gets, he should worry about not fumbling the ball every time he gets it.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Beautiful. I go to New York, miss like the 5th game since Perkin's time here and he freaking starts. Freaking amazing.
> 
> How did he look? From the box score it seems like he did fine, and it looks like he didn't pick up any more fouls after he got benched.
> 
> ...


 good point. Although with the fumbles it turns into about 6 touches for every pass in to Blount.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> good point. Although with the fumbles it turns into about 6 touches for every pass in to Blount.


Ah, but at times they give the passer the turnover, so add one TO from every player and he gets about 16 touches per game.


----------

